
Evolvist.com looking for a hacker for the Summer in NYC - mhidalgo

======
mhidalgo
We have recently received some funding and want to bring some programmers on
board for the Summer. If you are interested please email
marvin.hidalgo@gmail.com by June 20. Include a list of your technical skills,
any open source projects contributed to, and cool projects worked on.

------
mhidalgo
We plan on building a Facebook Application...

~~~
bootload
_'... Unless you're already operating your own systems at Facebook levels of
scale, your servers will promptly explode from all the traffic ...'_

if you do read this thread first _'Marc Andreessen: Analyzing the Facebook
Platform, three weeks in'_ ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=27532>

